# 1st post



## Mitzie (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello all,
I'm very happy to have stumbled upon this support site/group. I've experienced and lived with DP for 37 yrs and until recently I thought I was the "only" person on earth that felt like this. I have a lot to share but just wanted to introduce myself as I have never shared my thoughts and experiences with any other person before. I'm happy to know this is a "real" forum with others real experiences!!

Take care


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Welcome! I hope you find what your looking for here. There aren't many answers with DP unfortunately, but that does mean theres plenty to discuss lol.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

37 years... can't even imagine. How did you get it and what symptoms do you have?


----------



## Mitzie (Aug 17, 2020)

Broken said:


> Welcome! I hope you find what your looking for here. There aren't many answers with DP unfortunately, but that does mean theres plenty to discuss lol.


----------



## Mitzie (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello,
I first started experiencing symptoms of feeling weird not myself. I felt this way after I had been drinking wine for the first time!! Over time, it progressed to what I thought were panic attacks feeling "detached" from myself, not in my body, Like I wasn't real. It was and is the scariest feeling!!


----------



## Kata_May (Aug 21, 2020)

Do you just have unreality "attacks" or chronic?


----------



## Mitzie (Aug 17, 2020)

I am constantly aware that it could happen at any given moment so I’m always thinking about it.


----------



## Kata_May (Aug 21, 2020)

Okay but while you just think about, that it could Happen, do you feel detached? Or is it just fear that you could get another unreality Attack? How often do you have These attacks?


----------



## Mitzie (Aug 17, 2020)

I don’t actually feel detached it’s more the fear of feeling unreal or detached if that makes sense!!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I lived like that for decades following a trauma as a teen. I didn't realize it had been an epileptic event. So, I had

frequent focal temporal lobe seizures which I would come to believe were anxiety attacks, or panic syndrome.

If you have ever had a severe panic attack out of the blue, it is very unsettling and you are concerned about

unannounced future attacks. The same is true for focal temporal lobe seizures. I wouldn't lose consciousnesses

rather, I would lose my mental integration and become very frightened It took me 40 years to diagnose myself,

then have my diagnosis confirmed by an eptileptologist who specialized in rare epileptic disorders., My EEGs

were abnormal consistent with someone who has a history of epileptic seizures. So, If I were you I would

probably ask for an EEG just to see if there isn't an underlying neurological issue behind your symptoms.


----------



## Mitzie (Aug 17, 2020)

Funny you mention seizures because my daughter has a benign focal seizure disorder.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Mitzie said:


> I don't actually feel detached it's more the fear of feeling unreal or detached if that makes sense!!


you come in this forum and your first sentence is „i had have dp for 37 years" and then you say i dont actually feel detached. those confusing informations are killing hope of sufferers for recovery thats not right man


----------



## Mitzie (Aug 17, 2020)

I’m pretty sure you misunderstood what I was saying. Let me explain. I don't always feel detached but, DO experience the “fear“ of the feelings I’ve experienced when I feel/felt detached!! I know all to well what it feels like,so, I’m constantly aware of the possibility of it happening!! Hope this helps.


----------

